# Master Built 30" analog smoker won't smoke.



## psenneff (May 25, 2015)

My old Brinkman bullet is getting old, so I bought a Master Built 30" analog smoker. I seasoned it, as per the directions, without any problem. Last Sunday it was about 85 degrees out, so I decide to do some ribs. Do you think I could get any smoke out of that thing? Not a chance!!!! I thought about it for a couple of days and  came up with a couple of ideas. The main problem with this smoker is it gets hot fast, but takes a long time to cool off. If it had vents, I would open them! So I cracked the door open and I continue to open it until I got the heating element to come on at 225 and turn off at 250. The door was open about 1/2". I loaded one handful of wood chips into the box and waited. I still couldn't detect any smoke even when I opened the door. The wood chip box is a heavy gauge metal and would take a lot to get it hot, so I took it out. I got some heavy duty aluminum foil, doubled it and formed a box. Put one handful of chips in it and set it on the heating element. In a matter of minutes I had smoke. I did have to make a few adjustments to the thermostat, and had to open the door a little more because when the chips started burning, the temperature inside went up some. One handful of chips lasted about 40 minutes! The outdoor air temp was 72 degrees when I was doing this. The hotter it is outside, the harder it will be to get an analog to smoke!!!! The faster you can get the heating element to cycle on and off, the better it will smoke. Hope this information is helpful to someone!!!! Paul


----------



## pineywoods (May 26, 2015)

Paul maybe consider an Amazen Pellet Smoker for it lots of MES users have gone to them


----------



## memphis212 (May 28, 2015)

I have noticed the same with mine. I am hoping the pid I am putting together  takes care of part of this. What you think about drilling a few holes in the bottom of the wood box or removing the lid or even both? I have gotten smoke out of mine but not a lot. I just assumed it was me not knowing what I am doing.


----------



## daveomak (May 28, 2015)

Drilling several 1/2" - 3/4" holes in the side walls works....   around the top of the walls and around the bottom...    I have found the thin metal pans work best for making smoke....  replacement pans for the "Big Chief" at Wal-Mart work very well...


----------



## sb59 (May 28, 2015)

psenneff said:


> My old Brinkman bullet is getting old, so I bought a Master Built 30" analog smoker. I seasoned it, as per the directions, without any problem. Last Sunday it was about 85 degrees out, so I decide to do some ribs. Do you think I could get any smoke out of that thing? Not a chance!!!! I thought about it for a couple of days and  came up with a couple of ideas. The main problem with this smoker is it gets hot fast, but takes a long time to cool off. If it had vents, I would open them! So I cracked the door open and I continue to open it until I got the heating element to come on at 225 and turn off at 250. The door was open about 1/2". I loaded one handful of wood chips into the box and waited. I still couldn't detect any smoke even when I opened the door. The wood chip box is a heavy gauge metal and would take a lot to get it hot, so I took it out. I got some heavy duty aluminum foil, doubled it and formed a box. Put one handful of chips in it and set it on the heating element. In a matter of minutes I had smoke. I did have to make a few adjustments to the thermostat, and had to open the door a little more because when the chips started burning, the temperature inside went up some. One handful of chips lasted about 40 minutes! The outdoor air temp was 72 degrees when I was doing this. The hotter it is outside, the harder it will be to get an analog to smoke!!!! The faster you can get the heating element to cycle on and off, the better it will smoke. Hope this information is helpful to someone!!!! Paul





memphis212 said:


> I have noticed the same with mine. I am hoping the pid I am putting together takes care of part of this. What you think about drilling a few holes in the bottom of the wood box or removing the lid or even both? I have gotten smoke out of mine but not a lot. I just assumed it was me not knowing what I am doing.


Hi guys,

I've been using the MBA for years & if you want to get smoke all the time you must remove the rack that holds the chip tray and put the tray directly on the element. Dry chips or dust work best & if you want longer smoke changing chips less use 2 pans. One dry & one damp. This smoker works best as made for hot smoking but because of lack of venting you will get some creosote build up. If you want to smoke at lower temps. 140 - 170 you will need another smoke generator. Check this thread for some mods. including some pics. of my lazy man quick mods.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166142/issues-with-mes


----------



## bmaddox (May 28, 2015)

My FIL has this smoker and replaced the chip tray with a disposable aluminum pie plate. He likes that it holds more chips and gets hotter so it smokes better.


----------



## brumans (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey guys I had the same problem with mine and tried about everything I could think of with no success. What I ended up doing was getting the cold smoker attachment made buy masterbuilt for under $60 from Dicks sporting goods. I then cut a hole in the side and used self tapping screws to attach it. Now it works great have tons of smoke and can easily add more chips. Plus I can cold smoke now also. Now the only problem I have is the thing throwing my breaker at the most inconvenient times. Hope this helps.


----------

